# small spot leuc not doing well...



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

One of my small spots is not looking well. I noticed him last night sitting the water in what looked like a somewhat odd position. I moved him up from the water (don't worry, the water isn't too deep) and into the leaf litter and he remained there for a few hours looking somewhat parlyzed with his back legs lying behind him and basically laying flat to the ground. Last night, I took him out of his tank and placed him in a quarantine container w/ sphagnum, a cocohut and film canister and then some fruit flies. He is still in the same position and i'm not really sure if he's eaten. While he's still alive, he really doesn't look too good. Any suggestions as to what might be wrong? My gut feeling is the best thing i can do is leave him alone and hope that whatever it is will pass. BUT, i really not too hopeful that's gonna work.

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

have you been suplimenting his ff with reptocal and herptivite 1:1 ratio?? if so, how much? also those suppliments are only good for 6 months. not what the exp. date on them say once opened. his chances seem grim. how old is the leuc? seeing as dr. frye is out of the office till monday, i dont know what to say. i know some people have tried calcium baths made with a paste from the reptocal....not sure on this so i cant give advice and i'm not a vet. also some people have done a solution of calc gluconate. I hope someone can help as to this matter. i would take a pic and post , answer the questions i just asked, and then email pics and your description of the problem pronto to dr.frye tonight. hope the feller makes it. i cant give out advce on treatments as i am not a vet. sorry. kristy


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

if he looks paralyzed you can try a drop of calcium gluconate on his back if he is suffering from calcium lockup this may loosen him up till you can get some dusted food in him.


----------



## frank6 (Apr 22, 2008)

The same thing happened to my azureus. You can try only 1 drop of honey on his back. It might give him some temporary energy. And pedialite. My frog didn't make it though he died.


----------

